# Inter - Lazio: 25 settembre 2019 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (22 Settembre 2019)

Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. L'Inter capolista, dopo la vittoria nel derby, ospita la Lazio. Inter - Lazio si gioca mercoledì 25 settembre 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Lazio in tv?

Diretta su Sky alle ore 21.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2019)

Comunque è da quando è uscito il calendario che dico che l'inizio mi sembrava fatto apposta per lanciare subito l'Inter di Conte.
Questa sulla carta sarebbe un po' più ostica, ma la lazietta vista in trasferta di recente mi sembra poca roba, anzi probabilmente si scansano pure.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. L'Inter capolista, dopo la vittoria nel derby, ospita la Lazio. Inter - Lazio si gioca mercoledì 25 settembre 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Lazio in tv?
> 
> ...



Vediamo se vincono pure questa...

La Lazietta purtroppo è poca roba fuori casa.


----------



## shevchampions (25 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque è da quando è uscito il calendario che dico che l'inizio mi sembrava fatto apposta per lanciare subito l'Inter di Conte.
> Questa sulla carta sarebbe un po' più ostica, ma la lazietta vista in trasferta di recente mi sembra poca roba, anzi probabilmente si scansano pure.



Purtroppo l'Inter quest'anno è nostra alleata per il quarto posto. Se la si vede così si sta - forse - un pochino meglio.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2019)

Up


----------



## Victorss (25 Settembre 2019)

La state guardando la partita? A vedere giocare ste due squadre noi sembriamo veramente una squadra di categoria inferiore. Sembriamo una squadra di serie B.


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Discutete pure Suso e compagnia bella... Intanto l'inter segna con D'ambrosio, un fenomeno immagino.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2019)

bravo zio Beppe,ora d'ambrosio è il nuovo Maicon 

difesa allucinante sul goal,una dormita colossale come quella dei cugini sullo 0-2 atalanta
serata nerazzurra e Gonde ringrazia


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2019)

anche D'Ambrosio super sayan con Conte


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Discutete pure Suso e compagnia bella... Intanto l'inter segna con D'ambrosio, un fenomeno immagino.



Sisì però sono primi noi invece?


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2019)

Che bello 4 anni di Inter, 1 anno di Milan, 8 di Juve e ora altri anni di inter, che roba.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2019)

se la parata di handanovic l'avesse fatta donnarumma... 120 milioni a stagione immediati gli davano qua sul forum


----------



## Victorss (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Discutete pure Suso e compagnia bella... Intanto l'inter segna con D'ambrosio, un fenomeno immagino.



Almeno va ad attaccare il palo quando crossano dall' altra parte e soprattutto CORRE. Cose che il fenomeno spagnolo non sa nemmeno cosa siano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> anche D'Ambrosio super sayan con Conte



li allena a gravità 100


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> li allena a gravità 100



A fine primo tempo un fagiolo di Balzar per tutti.


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sisì però sono primi noi invece?



Noi abbiamo giampaolo...


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2019)

Ma che fa st'asino


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Almeno va ad attaccare il palo quando crossano dall' altra parte e soprattutto CORRE. Cose che il fenomeno spagnolo non sa nemmeno cosa siano.



Non mi pare che dall'altro lato si faccia meglio, anzi...

Ammettere che l'allenatore ottiene quello che vuole? No eh?


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2019)

che ha fatto correa ???
e poi non era rigore o almeno da var ?


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia sto Handanovic


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Comunque, chi di noi preferiva il correa della Lazio, di certo non sbagliava


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2019)

Il vecchio parametro zero Godin


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2019)

4737838292 milioni spesi e il loro vero top player resta il portiere.
senza di lui starebbero perdendo


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> 4737838292 milioni spesi e il loro vero top player resta il portiere.
> senza di lui starebbero perdendo



Credo abbiano speso meno di noi...

Sicuramente negli ultimi 3 anni.


----------



## Victorss (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che dall'altro lato si faccia meglio, anzi...
> 
> Ammettere che l'allenatore ottiene quello che vuole? No eh?



Stare dietro ancora a Suso dopo quello che ha fatto su quel contropiede nel derby è veramente incomprensibile. Giocatore di una stupidità unica, anche per questo non riesce a fare altro che quelle 2-3 cose che fa in continuazione. Certo non è l unico colpevole ma a livello di alchimia di squadra e gioco corale vale spero al quoto.
P.S dall' altro lato purtroppo c è Rodriguez che se possibile è pure peggio di Suso a livello di apporto tattico e di squadra.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2019)

Sto D’Ambrosio in versione daishinkan


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Credo abbiano speso meno di noi...
> 
> Sicuramente negli ultimi 3 anni.



già lukaku è il giocatore più caro della loro storia con uno stipendio altissimo per cinque anni.
magari avessimo noi quella cifra da spendere per un solo attaccante.


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Stare dietro ancora a Suso dopo quello che ha fatto su quel contropiede nel derby è veramente incomprensibile. Giocatore di una stupidità unica, anche per questo non riesce a fare altro che quelle 2-3 cose che fa in continuazione. Certo non è l unico colpevole ma a livello di alchimia di squadra e gioco corale vale spero al quoto.
> P.S dall' altro lato purtroppo c è Rodriguez che se possibile è pure peggio di Suso a livello di apporto tattico e di squadra.



Ah certo per un contropiede... Guarda mi danno molto più fastidio quelli che si grattano il pacco durante la partita, rispetto ad un giocatore egoista.

Suso è il migliore che abbiamo, se mancasse lui sprofonderemmo di brutto.

Quando la squadra e se la squadra inizierà a fare movimenti buoni e a giocare a calcio, ti accorgerai di quanto sarà ancora più utile.

E' una squadra statica, che non si propone... A chi dovrebbe darla? La fate facile.... E tralascio il contropiede, visto che stiamo parlando del miglior assist man del milan... Ma quando pronuncio queste parole sparite nel nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ah certo per un contropiede... Guarda mi danno molto più fastidio quelli che si grattano il pacco durante la partita, rispetto ad un giocatore egoista.
> 
> Suso è il migliore che abbiamo, se mancasse lui sprofonderemmo di brutto.
> 
> ...



Ma se perde seicentosessanta tempi di gioco ogni volta mandando a rotoli ogni possibile movimento dei compagni dai su.


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> già lukaku è il giocatore più caro della loro storia con uno stipendio altissimo per cinque anni.
> magari avessimo noi quella cifra da spendere per un solo attaccante.



Guarda che i giocatori da 60 milioni non vengono a fare la sola serie A.

Nel complesso abbiamo speso di più noi.

Avevamo bisogno di cambiare diversi giocatori, mentre loro hanno deciso di cambiarne meno ma prendersi CONTE


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma se perde seicentosessanta tempi di gioco ogni volta mandando a rotoli ogni possibile movimento dei compagni dai su.



Ma quali movimenti?? Quali???? Mi pare che in passato quando c'era da lanciare l'uomo o fare l'assist lo ha fatto!

Sta squadra è una squadra di subbuteo!


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma quali movimenti?? Quali???? Mi pare che in passato quando c'era da lanciare l'uomo o fare l'assist lo ha fatto!
> 
> Sta squadra è una squadra di subbuteo!



Si in passato remoto. Non si può vedere dai


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Guarda che i giocatori da 60 milioni non vengono a fare la sola serie A.
> 
> Nel complesso abbiamo speso di più noi.
> 
> Avevamo bisogno di cambiare diversi giocatori, mentre loro hanno deciso di cambiarne meno ma prendersi CONTE



dove abbiamo speso più noi ?
scherzi ?
abbiamo cambiato gli obiettivi perchè non avevamo soldi.

politano 27 milioni,sensi 30 milioni,barella 45 milioni,lukaku 83 milioni.
tanti milioni per licenziare staff spalletti e prendere staff conte.
monte ingaggi aumentato di molto,noi l'abbiamo abbassato con promesse giovani.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2019)

Leggo che le melme hanno fatto un tiro ed un gol. Questo è il calcio vero.


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Si in passato remoto. Non si può vedere dai



Ripeto.... miglior assistman del milan, il resto sono chiacchere


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> dove abbiamo speso più noi ?
> scherzi ?
> abbiamo cambiato gli obiettivi perchè non avevamo soldi.
> 
> ...



Ma leggere fa schifo? Ho parlato degli ultimi 3 anni

Tra l'altro loro non hanno più problemi con il FFPlay


----------



## Victorss (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ah certo per un contropiede... Guarda mi danno molto più fastidio quelli che si grattano il pacco durante la partita, rispetto ad un giocatore egoista.
> 
> Suso è il migliore che abbiamo, se mancasse lui sprofonderemmo di brutto.
> 
> ...



Non ho detto che Suso è un giocatore scarso. È anche lui che è statico e che non si propone, insieme ai suoi amichetti RR, Chala, Biglia, Calabria.
Suso ti accorgerai tu che è un giocatore che non andrà da nessuna parte in carriera. Gioca esattamente come giocava il Ronaldinho in pensione che arrivò al Milan con la differenza che Dinho era un fenomeno e pur da fermo si inventava giocate incredibili. Suso non ha corsa, non ha strappo, non attacca la profondità, non attacca il palo, in fase di pressing è nullo. È un giocatore statico e senza ritmo. Oltretutto spesso non sa leggere i tempi di inserimento dei compagni e quindi scegliere quando tirare e quando imbucare per il compagno. Le sole ed uniche giocate in cui eccelle sono l assist sul palo opposto con buoni tempi sull inserimento dei compagni e il rientro sul sinistro per calciare a giro sul palo lontano. 2 giocate che ripete in loop qualsiasi cosa succeda intorno a lui. Un paio di volte ogni 2-3 partite va sul fondo e crossa di destro, spesso rischiamo di segnare perché gli avversari rimangono stupefatti..non se lo aspettano tanto quanto ormai non ce lo aspettiamo noi..Bravo anche nelle punizioni dal limite.
Avesse la classe e il genio di Dinho si potrebbe anche ritenerlo inamovibile nonostante questa povertà tattica e atletica ma purtroppo non c è paragone.
Il contropiede è indicativo dell' ignoranza tattica e dell' egocentrismo di questo giocatore: 4 contro 2, due compagni soli davanti alla porta sguarnita e lui non la passa. Fossi io in Giampaolo lo inchioderei in panchina per minimo 2 partite così magari impara cosa vuol dire giocare di squadra.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma leggere fa schifo? Ho parlato degli ultimi 3 anni
> 
> Tra l'altro loro non hanno più problemi con il FFPlay



sei tu che non ti sei espresso bene,perchè aggiungere dopo sotto sicuramente negli ultimi tre anni non esclude a priori che sia andata diversamente la scorsa estate.
e comunque vedrai con le prossime sessioni che le spese senza morsa della uefa loro saranno superiori alle nostre quando eravamo "liberi" dai vincoli europei.
noi abbiamo avuto il picco di quel calciomercato fassone mirabelli,per il resto come mercato stiamo messi male da una vita.


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che Suso è un giocatore scarso. È anche lui che è statico e che non si propone, insieme ai suoi amichetti RR, Chala, Biglia, Calabria.
> Suso ti accorgerai tu che è un giocatore che non andrà da nessuna parte in carriera. Gioca esattamente come giocava il Ronaldinho in pensione che arrivò al Milan con la differenza che Dinho era un fenomeno e pur da fermo si inventava giocate incredibili. Suso non ha corsa, non ha strappo, non attacca la profondità, non attacca il palo, in fase di pressing è nullo. È un giocatore statico e senza ritmo. Oltretutto spesso non sa leggere i tempi di inserimento dei compagni e quindi scegliere quando tirare e quando imbucare per il compagno. Le sole ed uniche giocate in cui eccelle sono l assist sul palo opposto con buoni tempi sull inserimento dei compagni e il rientro sul sinistro per calciare a giro sul palo lontano. 2 giocate che ripete in loop qualsiasi cosa succeda intorno a lui. Un paio di volte ogni 2-3 partite va sul fondo e crossa di destro, spesso rischiamo di segnare perché gli avversari rimangono stupefatti..non se lo aspettano tanto quanto ormai non ce lo aspettiamo noi..Bravo anche nelle punizioni dal limite.
> Avesse la classe e il genio di Dinho si potrebbe anche ritenerlo inamovibile nonostante questa povertà tattica e atletica ma purtroppo non c è paragone.
> Il contropiede è indicativo dell' ignoranza tattica e dell' egocentrismo di questo giocatore: 4 contro 2, due compagni soli davanti alla porta sguarnita e lui non la passa. Fossi io in Giampaolo lo inchioderei in panchina per minimo 2 partite così magari impara cosa vuol dire giocare di squadra.



Suso oggi, in questa squadra è inamovibile....

Se lo capisci bene se no non so che dirti... Ti pare che se mi propongono un campione li al suo posto mi schifo?

E' statico è vero, ma preferisco avere lui statico e far muovere gli altri... che mettere in panchina lui e dimostrarvi che peggiorerebbero solo le cose.

Tra l'altro credo che ci voglia tempo perchè il fenomeno del tuo avatar ha veramente distrutto questa squadra che almeno con montella si muoveva, mentre con lui ha imparato solo a rimanere in difesa.

Credo che Giampaolo stia cercando di rompere l'osso calcificato male prima di riaggiustarlo.

Non sono sicuro sia l'uomo adatto, ma ammetto e inizio a capire che per questi sarà dura... Un anno e mezzo a non giocare calcio è tanto, troppo tempo.

Per questo Esigo Leao al posto di Piatek... Almeno quello si muove e gli darei totale libertà... rebic leao Suso... questo è l'attacco che dovremmo schierare... puntare sull'imprevedibilità piuttosto che su di un palo della luce che attende la palla buona.. 

E' un tipo di giocatore che andava bene 10 anni fa... ora è cambiato il calcio...


----------



## Lambro (25 Settembre 2019)

Lazio bellissima anche stasera, l'inter è pragmatica, pare proprio il loro anno.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leggo che le melme hanno fatto un tiro ed un gol. Questo è il calcio vero.



la lazio meriterebbe di vincere,prestazione dei cugini ben diversa da quella offerta contro di noi

e con immobile in panchina,ricordiamolo


----------



## Victorss (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Suso oggi, in questa squadra è inamovibile....
> 
> Se lo capisci bene se no non so che dirti... Ti pare che se mi propongono un campione li al suo posto mi schifo?
> 
> ...



Se lo capisci bene senò non so che dirti..credi di essere il depositario della verità?
Avessimo una squadra di giocatori dinamici che si propongono e che fanno tanto movimento un Suso te lo puoi anche permettere, comunque non sempre e non per tutta la partita.
In questa squadra non ha nessun senso.
E comunque Suso è un tipo di giocatore anacronistico tanto quanto Piatek se la vuoi mettere su questo piano.
Io se guardo a tutte le altre squadre in serie A non vedo nessun giocatore titolare inamovibile con le caratteristiche dello spagnolo.


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se lo capisci bene senò non so che dirti..credi di essere il depositario della verità?
> Avessimo una squadra di giocatori dinamici che si propongono e che fanno tanto movimento un Suso te lo puoi anche permettere, comunque non sempre e non per tutta la partita.
> In questa squadra non ha nessun senso.
> E comunque Suso è un tipo di giocatore anacronistico tanto quanto Piatek se la vuoi mettere su questo piano.
> Io se guardo a tutte le altre squadre in serie A non vedo nessun giocatore titolare inamovibile con le caratteristiche dello spagnolo.



Ok ma visto che il sostituto di Piatek c'è e come caratteristiche è superiore mentre per sudo c'è solo castillejo, reputo di primaria necessità eliminare il polacco.

Poi la squadra tra qualche partita inizierà a muoversi e Suso sarà indispensabile


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Settembre 2019)

Secondo tempo meglio l’Inter.


----------



## Lambro (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ok ma visto che il sostituto di Piatek c'è e come caratteristiche è superiore mentre per sudo c'è solo castillejo, reputo di primaria necessità eliminare il polacco.
> 
> Poi la squadra tra qualche partita inizierà a muoversi e Suso sarà indispensabile



Certo come negli ultimi 5 anni, indispensabile per il 30% delle partite mentre nelle restanti è un bagnante fermo sulla fascia.
Senza contare che quando il gioco si fa duro, come sempre, si eclissa.
Proprio un giocatore su cui contare, come no.


----------



## Victorss (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ok ma visto che il sostituto di Piatek c'è e come caratteristiche è superiore mentre per sudo c'è solo castillejo, reputo di primaria necessità eliminare il polacco.
> 
> Poi la squadra tra qualche partita inizierà a muoversi e Suso sarà indispensabile



I sostituti di Suso ci sono e sono Bonaventura e Paquetá dietro le due punte che possono essere due tra Rebic, Leao, Piatek.
A me piacerebbe solo che ci fossero delle alternative a Suso titolare tutte le partite. Per me sarebbe un ottimo 12esimo sa inserire nell' ultima mezz'ora quando gli avversari sono stanchi.


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> I sostituti di Suso ci sono e sono Bonaventura e Paquetá dietro le due punte che possono essere due tra Rebic, Leao, Piatek.
> A me piacerebbe solo che ci fossero delle alternative a Suso titolare tutte le partite. Per me sarebbe un ottimo 12esimo sa inserire nell' ultima mezz'ora quando gli avversari sono stanchi.



Bonaventura vediamolo come rientra...

Paqueta.... ma per piacere che vale un'unghia di Suso, é più lento e perde palloni a ripetizione.

Hai perduto credibilità con questo post


----------



## sipno (25 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Certo come negli ultimi 5 anni, indispensabile per il 30% delle partite mentre nelle restanti è un bagnante fermo sulla fascia.
> Senza contare che quando il gioco si fa duro, come sempre, si eclissa.
> Proprio un giocatore su cui contare, come no.



Quando hai solo lui è ovvio che poi ti prendono le misure...
Almeno dei punti ce li ha portati.

Io voglio vederlo quando diverremo competitivi pure a sx e centro... allora le marcature si alleggeriranno e ne riparleremo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2019)

Quando si diceva che ci voleva il ritorno dell'Inter o del Milan (sì buonanotte) per spezzare l'egemonia gobba


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2019)

Lo scudetto lo vincerà l’Inter per il semplice motivo che Conte concentrerà tutto sul campionato. È perfettamente consapevole di non avere una squadra attrezzata per andare lontano in Champions e francamente non mi stupirebbe se arrivasse addirittura quarto nel girone per non avere il fastidio dell’Europa League.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto lo vincerà l’Inter per il semplice motivo che Conte concentrerà tutto sul campionato. È perfettamente consapevole di non avere una squadra attrezzata per andare lontano in Champions e francamente non mi stupirebbe se arrivasse addirittura quarto nel girone per non avere il fastidio dell’Europa League.



Ma come? Io ricordo di sbeffeggi su conte questa estate. Secondo voi juventini alcuni di noi lo sopravvalutavamo. Com'è possibile adesso che vinceranno lo scudo se sono una squadra normalissima? Ah ma allora l'allenatore conta, e soprattutto conte non è sopravvalutato, strano. Non me lo sarei mai aspettato.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Settembre 2019)

Comunque la cosa che mi impressiona di più è la condizione atletica di questi. Giocano meglio addirittura il secondo tempo piuttosto che il primo. Condizione mostruosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto lo vincerà l’Inter per il semplice motivo che Conte concentrerà tutto sul campionato. È perfettamente consapevole di non avere una squadra attrezzata per andare lontano in Champions e francamente non mi stupirebbe se arrivasse addirittura quarto nel girone per non avere il fastidio dell’Europa League.



se lo vincerà l'inter vorrà dire che è più forte della juve, dai. niente scuse


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Settembre 2019)

Viene voglia di tifare Inda solo per gli ottusi che sputavano sul migliore allenatore italiano quando veniva accostato alla nostra panchina sbeffeggiandolo con insulti sul parrucchino e innalzando il cane rabbioso from corigliano


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma come? Io ricordo di sbeffeggi su conte questa estate. Secondo voi juventini alcuni di noi lo sopravvalutavamo. Com'è possibile adesso che vinceranno lo scudo se sono una squadra normalissima? Ah ma allora l'allenatore conta, e soprattutto conte non è sopravvalutato, strano. Non me lo sarei mai aspettato.



l'allenatore contaaaa,
l'allenatore contaaaa,
esiste un altro modo per fregar la juveeeeee??????


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma come? Io ricordo di sbeffeggi su conte questa estate. Secondo voi juventini alcuni di noi lo sopravvalutavamo. Com'è possibile adesso che vinceranno lo scudo se sono una squadra normalissima? Ah ma allora l'allenatore conta, e soprattutto conte non è sopravvalutato, strano. Non me lo sarei mai aspettato.



Gli sbeffeggi da parte mia Conte se li beccherà sempre per aver dato di matto in una situazione in cui aveva torto marcio.
Poi che è un allenatore vincente in campionato non lo scopriamo di certo oggi (il palmares parla per lui), ma ciò non deve portare ad esagerazioni perché i suoi difetti ancora non li ha risolti.


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se lo vincerà l'inter vorrà dire che è più forte della juve, dai. niente scuse



Non sempre basta avere la squadra più forte per vincere il campionato. Dopo 8 scudi di fila e con l’ossessione per la Champions ci sta che la Juve ceda il passo eh.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Settembre 2019)

Con i suoi cambi Inzaghi ha ucciso la Lazio. Leiva ha sbagliato tutto e di piu. La Lazio era molto piu pericolosa con Caicedo. Immobile non ha fatto nulla. 

L'Inter è una macchina. Quando fa la sponda Lukakau è veramente interessante. Le sue deviazioni permettono di avviare i contropiedi.

Poi a centrocampo Brozovic è un bel giocatore tecnica dinamismo e verticalizzazione. Altroché Biglia alias fossa Lassio! 
Poi dietro non scherzano la tripletta De Vrij-Godin-Skriniar fa molto male.


----------



## Lambro (25 Settembre 2019)

Hanno un dinamismo e una mentalità che noi ci sogniamo.
Sensi Barella e Brozovic detronizzano il nostro centrocampo come qualità grinta combattività, Sensi che è un nanetto magrolino stasera ha vinto praticamente tutti i contrasti di testa a metà campo, spesso quando era alle spalle della porta.
A me basta questo per capire nella testa cosa abbia un giocatore.

Poi quelli dell'Inter contrastano sempre alla morte, andatevi a rivedere il primo gol che abbiamo preso contro di loro e provate a pensare se fosse accaduto a Conte cosa sarebbe successo nello spogliatoio:


----------



## Gre-No-Li (25 Settembre 2019)

Vedremo nello scontro diretto, finora l'Inter ha anche avuto molto fattore c....


----------



## RojoNero (25 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non sempre basta avere la squadra più forte per vincere il campionato. Dopo 8 scudi di fila e con l’ossessione per la Champions ci sta che la Juve ceda il passo eh.



non potete cedere il passo a noi tra qualche anno?


----------



## RojoNero (25 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Hanno un dinamismo e una mentalità che noi ci sogniamo.
> Sensi Barella e Brozovic detronizzano il nostro centrocampo come qualità grinta combattività, Sensi che è un nanetto magrolino stasera ha vinto praticamente tutti i contrasti di testa a metà campo, spesso quando era alle spalle della porta.
> A me basta questo per capire nella testa cosa abbia un giocatore.
> 
> Poi quelli dell'Inter contrastano sempre alla morte, andatevi a rivedere il primo gol che abbiamo preso contro di loro e provate a pensare se fosse accaduto a Conte cosa sarebbe successo nello spogliatoio:



ragazzi ma si sapeva che Conte è un top non a caso gli danno 12 milioni...il secondo Sarri ne prende la metà


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non sempre basta avere la squadra più forte per vincere il campionato. Dopo 8 scudi di fila e con l’ossessione per la Champions ci sta che la Juve ceda il passo eh.



ci sta. ma che passi il messaggio che l'inter alla 5a giornata se vince è perchè se ne frega della CL non credo sia giusto...


----------



## Victorss (25 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Bonaventura vediamolo come rientra...
> 
> Paqueta.... ma per piacere che vale un'unghia di Suso, é più lento e perde palloni a ripetizione.
> 
> Hai perduto credibilità con questo post



Ho perduto credibilità verso chi? 
Se vuoi discutere devi smettere di pensare di avere ragione a prescindere. Altrimenti si fa fatica.
Quello che tu pensi di Paquetá io lo penso di Suso, vedremo poi chi dei due farà carriera e chi invece è già arrivato al massimo che può ambire.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non sempre basta avere la squadra più forte per vincere il campionato. Dopo 8 scudi di fila e con l’ossessione per la Champions ci sta che la Juve ceda il passo eh.



Ci sta se hai una squadra con poco equilibrio. Ma se vediamo la rosa non c'è storia. Il problema è che avete fatto un mercato un po' strano e probabilmente poco adatto a Sarri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2019)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Vedremo nello scontro diretto, finora l'Inter ha anche avuto molto fattore c....



la juve no??


----------



## unbreakable (26 Settembre 2019)

A mio modo di vedere le rose meglio allestite sono juventus e napoli..invece come allenatore per il campionato conte e Sarri sono molto concreti..non a caso le loro squadre fanno sempre un bel po' di punti..conte si deve meritare quello stipendio..sinora sta facendo bene in campionato..però vedremo alla fine..comunque non c'è partita con Giampaolo e non ci voleva la sfera di cristallo


----------



## varvez (26 Settembre 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> A mio modo di vedere le rose meglio allestite sono juventus e napoli..invece come allenatore per il campionato conte e Sarri sono molto concreti..non a caso le loro squadre fanno sempre un bel po' di punti..conte si deve meritare quello stipendio..sinora sta facendo bene in campionato..però vedremo alla fine..comunque non c'è partita con Giampaolo e non ci voleva la sfera di cristallo



E' vero ma le ambizioni sono decisamente diverse. Intendo dire che l'Inter è arrivata a Conte dopo due qualificazioni Champions con Spalletti, quindi ad oggi sono più avanti nella costruzione del progetto. Speriamo che Giampaolo possa trovare la quadra perchè anche noi abbiamo bisogno di mettere il primo mattone per arrivare, magari tra due stagioni, ad avere la possibilità di ingaggiare un tecnico di livello alto (a patto che l'attuale proprietà voglia farlo, naturalmente).


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2019)

5 su 5 

1 solo gol concesso...

Come previsto lo schiacciasassi Conte è entrato in azione.


----------



## Butcher (26 Settembre 2019)

Conte è veramente un allenatore straordinario.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2019)

Non aver subito reti ieri è grande merito di handanovic e di culovic.
Ovviamente la loro difesa è molto forte e la fase difensiva è fatta bene ma non sono cosi impenetrabili come potrebbe sembrare dai numeri.
Il gol che hanno segnato poi è ridicolo nella dinamica : cross di destro fatto col rientro di una lentezza inaudita e dormita colossale di portiere e difensore.
La lazio ha sprecato l'impossibile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Settembre 2019)

gli anni passano ma San Samir rimane...
(e Conte nn c entra.. sulla baggianata del super sayan XD)


----------



## folletto (27 Settembre 2019)

Gli gira bene, gol regalato dalla Lazio che si è pure mangiata un paio di gol, Handanovic migliore in campo, ma di sicuro hanno una solidità che noi non ci sogniamo neanche.


----------

